# Fly Guide...Saltwater



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Still trying to get that first red on fly. Between time and experience I have not benn successful YET.

Anyone have any input on half day guide?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Captain Lowtide from this board is good. 

What part of the coast do you want to fish?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i second capt lowtide....

better book him before he sells that beavertail!!!


also billy trimble is a good one, i have heard...


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

texasflatsflyfishing.com


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

here's a site new to me

www.texasflats.net

Joe


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Give Capt. Eric Knipling a call. His website is www.texasflatsflyfishing.com . If anyone can get you your first red on fly its him. Not only a great guide, but a good person.


----------



## Afey (Aug 3, 2007)

Capt Mike Cook is real patient and will work hard to get you hooked up. He's a great guy! He fishes in Rockport. www.cooksguideservice.com


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

rockport mike cook,, POC horbey or sommerlatte llm the guy who got me on my first red on a fly more than 10 yrs ago the one and only eric glass BTW if you cant get one now befor eit gets too cold its gonna get harder they are going nuts!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was going to say Horby. He is on the reds in POC right now.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

its hard not to be on the reds in poc right now.... hes always on the reds in POC


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I appreciate the input...I am looking anywhere on the coast from Galveston down to LLM.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Any of the guides recommended are good. The best advice is to go now before another front puts the fish off the current pattern.

If you wait it might be awhile before conditions are this good again, the next front this weekend could change things. Right before and about three warming days after a front can be good.

Hope you hit good conditions when you go.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

the best guided i Know scott sommwelatte http://www.scottsommerlatte.com/index.asp


----------



## sburrer (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott Sommerlatte out of POC - no discussion. We went out Wednesday and hammered the reds. He is a good coach and great guide.

I plan on returning several times next year based on our last trip. I would highly recommend him.


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Rockport: Chuck Scates, Billy Trimble, Mike Cook

LLM: Eric Glass or Scott Sparrow

If you are wanting to learn these are the guys I would (have) go to.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Galveston.. Capt Chris Phillips.. He is ready to get back into the action these days.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you want to fly fish offshore, I partner up with Chris below on my boat, and we do offshore fly fishing trips. There is nothing better than hooking up to a king, dorado, ling, or snapper on a fly rod.

Not much happening right now, but keep us in mind for the spring and summer. Log into WWW.THEJAMMERII.COM

THE JAMMER


Texxan1 said:


> Galveston.. Capt Chris Phillips.. He is ready to get back into the action these days.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Trimble is excellent,*

but I don't know about the half day. Call him at (361) 205-1266.


squidmotion said:


> i second capt lowtide....
> 
> better book him before he sells that beavertail!!!
> 
> also billy trimble is a good one, i have heard...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Freddie Lynch at www.flyfishcorpus.com
Great guide, super patient and very friendly.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

ellisredfish said:


> Freddie Lynch at www.flyfishcorpus.com
> Great guide, super patient and very friendly.


Its nice to see he is licensed again. Do the folks in those pics realize they were most likely fishing w/ an unlicensed charter operator? Ever wonder why a new record fly catch was made and the guide didn't want any credit? There's a lot of history out there. Sometimes its good to ask around who's boat your getting in.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

*Horbey*

Horbey has had numerous 40+ fish days lately with some nice trout to boot.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

hes the man!!

btw this past weeknd accounted for 75 eats between two of us sat and sunday. largest went just about 10 pounds.. they were chowing in POC all day long sunday.. saturday they didnt eat well where we were until nearly noon then didnt stop till sundown.


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Billy Trimble. He puts you on the fish. Patience with beginners, willing to share his knowledge and a blast to hang out with.


----------



## ice-mo (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotta throw Chuck Naiser in there, be prepared because he will wear your arse out. Great guy and could probably teach a chimp to flyfish!


----------

